# Raymarine C120 Display Screen



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

My C120 display has scratches all over it that appear to be in anti reflective coating i.e. they are not in the glass screen itself. I have always been very careful when cleaning, only use a soft damp clean cloth to wipe it down after use. I keep the cover on it when it is not in use and it is never exposed to direct sun. Has anyone else seen this on their machine and is there a solution for it? May a new coating or something?


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

Remove the coating with Meguiars glass polish and enjoy the better screen. I did it on both of my C-120s.

Harry


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

One of the guys who worked on my boat got corrosion x on the screen when it was laying on the sofa. The coating was damaged and made it hard to see. We sent it to Raymarine and they replaced the screen for 150 or so.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

One of my 3210 Garmins is all scratched up. I've always used a microfiber cloth, I can't for the life of me figure out why??? Does removing the protective coating really give a better picture??


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

That's because you guys don't add these to your electronics.



http://www.navprotector.com/screen-protector-fish-finder-radar.html


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *X-Shark (8/7/2008)*That's because you guys don't add these to your electronics.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.navprotector.com/screen-protector-fish-finder-radar.html




15k or whatever it cost and we need an extra $12 to keep it from scratching. Must be an American company.


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Harry Brosofsky (8/7/2008)*Remove the coating with Meguiars glass polish and enjoy the better screen. I did it on both of my C-120s.
> 
> Harry


Googled it and found it at "auto geek" before I place an order wanted to know ifyou found the polish local or did you have to order online...Thanks...BBob


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

You can get it at West. White 8 ounce squirt bottle. Liquid inside is yellow/green.

Harry


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the info Harry...BBob


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> 15k or whatever it cost and we need an extra $12 to keep it from scratching. Must be an American company.




Yep. I have used 2 different brands of them. The link that I posted above is the best ones.



I have them on all of my units. If salt gets on it a damp rag wipes it off, just like you would do any glass.



Some of you may have people onboard that like to touch the screen as they point at something. This fix's that problem too. The fingerprints wipe right off.



They are precut to fit YOUR unit. They stay on by static cling and don't fall off or blow off.



This was the best fix when Garmin was having all of their screen problems.



I've seen 2 Raymarine units lately that are all scratched up.


----------

